# Need advice selling DVC ownership



## janej (Jan 26, 2022)

I am looking to sell my DVC ownership points.    Has anyone done research on the resellers?    Which ones are reputable?

Many thanks,

Jane


----------



## RX8 (Jan 26, 2022)

No experience selling but I purchased mine from Fidelity.  No complaints on the buying side of things. Fidelity is one of the major players with some of the others being DVC Store, DVC Resale Market and DVC Sales.  There may be others too these are the ones I have noticed mostly.

Fidelity Real Estate - Trusted ARDA Member - A+ Rating With The BBB


----------



## travelhacker (Jan 26, 2022)

janej said:


> I am looking to sell my DVC ownership points.    Has anyone done research on the resellers?    Which ones are reputable?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jane


You could always try posting on TUG and save yourself commission. You may not get as high of a price since there aren't as many eyeballs looking for DVC, but you could end up with more money in your pocket.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 27, 2022)

I've used three different ones. The last one and my current favorite is DVC Resale Market - my aggressively priced BCV contract got a full price offer within 24 hours.


----------



## JohnB3 (Jan 27, 2022)

lots of solid options you ought to take a look at the disboards DVC forum as there is good advice over there https://www.disboards.com/#disney-vacation-club


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Jan 29, 2022)

I have worked with ResalesDVC (the Tutus family) on more than a dozen DVC purchases and sales over the past 12+ years.  I have always had wonderful experiences with them.   Ask for Kristen.  She is the 3rd generation of this family-run business, and she is wonderful!   https://www.resalesdvc.com/


----------



## littlestar (Jan 29, 2022)

Very good experiences selling with the Tutus Family (Resales DVC) and The Timeshare Store (DVC Store).


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 29, 2022)

The Timeshare Store https://www.dvcstore.com/


----------



## okw1 (Jan 31, 2022)

I check DVC Resale Market, DVC Store and Timeshare Store for how many contacts for my resort they have sold, price received and current listings.  In the past year I did well with DVC Resale Market and The Timeshare store.   The Timeshare store is the longest running of the three.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Just sold a Dvc contract with the Tutus family. Great response from them.


----------



## Plachaby (Feb 5, 2022)

What are you selling? We are on the market.


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 5, 2022)

I offered to buy and go through TUG preferred title company. (Don’t know if it’s okay to name title company) We couldn’t come up with a fair price. How much does it cost different without going through a broker?


----------



## frank808 (Feb 5, 2022)

dannybaker said:


> I offered to buy and go through TUG preferred title company. (Don’t know if it’s okay to name title company) We couldn’t come up with a fair price. How much does it cost different without going through a broker?


Sure you can say LT transfers.

The DVC brokers commission is usually 8-10 percent. Sometimes they need listings and lower their commission to 6%. 

You looking for DVC now?
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 8, 2022)

Hey Frank 
Tonya still wants a DVC week. That would give us a little bit of everything. Our 7 months of timeshare usage in a row was incredible.


----------



## chromeo (Feb 14, 2022)

I would sell with DVC Resale Market.  They are everywhere on all the Disney podcasts and such and they are the biggest.


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 14, 2022)

Sell on tug?


----------



## frank808 (Feb 15, 2022)

dannybaker said:


> Hey Frank
> Tonya still wants a DVC week. That would give us a little bit of everything. Our 7 months of timeshare usage in a row was incredible.


A week at aulani could be 180 to 900 points depending on room size and view. If you are ok with studios you can get by with 100 points or so for a few days.

Remind me when you are here at MKO and I will show you charts.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 15, 2022)

We get to KoOlina on 1 April.


----------

